
The Scots mayor in north Germany being pushed out due to Brexit - Tomte
https://www.thelocal.de/20190405/meet-the-scots-mayor-in-north-germany-being-pushed-out-due-to-brexit
======
random878
I'm curious why he didn't apply for German citizenship two years ago when this
process started. It's not like he isn't eligible. He's has been in Germany
since the 1970s. It's disingenuous to say he is being pushed out by Brexit.

~~~
diminoten
You're focusing on the wrong thing here. It's not about whether he could have
navigated a fucked up system to solve his specific problem, it's about the
fact that the system is so fucked up that it violates expectations to this
insane degree (man who lived somewhere for over 40 years peaceably and even
contributorily is now having to leave).

~~~
tannhaeuser
He doesn't have to leave. He just can't be a mayor unless he's willing to
apply to German citizenship (which he'd get in a heatbeat) because you're
required to be an EU citizen for that. Have you read TFA at all?

~~~
diminoten
Leave office, is what I mean.

Also, from the guidelines:

> Please don't insinuate that someone hasn't read an article. "Did you even
> read the article? It mentions that" can be shortened to "The article
> mentions that."

------
hellllllllooo
> The Scots mayor in north Germany being pushed out due to Brexit

Never heard "Scots" used as an acceptable, _non-plural_ , abreviation of
Scottish.

~~~
arethuza
As an actual Scot it's definitely standard for some things: Scots law, Scots
pine. Wikipedia says:

 _" The use of "Scots" and "Scottish" is not altogether consistent; but in
most words and phrases referring to Scotland's people one or the other is
normally used: there is a certain tendency for "Scottish" to be used in more
formal contexts."_

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scotch_(adjective)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scotch_\(adjective\))

Edit: There is probably absolutely no sensible reason why it is Scots Law but
the Scottish Government.

~~~
hellllllllooo
Scots law still seems plural to me i.e. The law of the Scots. Neither example
you gave refers to an individual law or pine.

"Scots mayor" in this cases refers to an individual and just seems a little
off. Happy to be corrected :) also not a big deal either way as the writer is
German.

~~~
arethuza
It's both an adjective (equivalent to Scottish or even Scotch sometimes) or a
plural noun.

------
jayalpha
I am sure he has been long enough there to claim German citizenship.

------
maltelandwehr
Damn brits, stealing our mayors!

